
Tensorflow 0.11rc1 Supports Cuda 8.0 Officially - wagonhelm
As you can see here TensorFlow now supports Cuda 8.0<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tensorflow&#x2F;tensorflow&#x2F;releases<p>I also have this tutorial on how to install it from sources.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wp.me&#x2F;p7GvOc-2H
======
TuringNYC
Thanks very much for sharing your recipe. Several quick questions -- 1\. I'm
assuming this was Ubuntu server and not desktop, is that right (judging from
you not dealing with nouveau driver silliness...) 2\. Did you consider RHEL
for p2p GPU support (or did you find p2p GPU support to not be worth the added
cost of RHEL)

~~~
wagonhelm
Ubuntu desktop, It serves my needs. I don't have time for other distros.

